
Language Matters: Stop Using “Guys” to Address Mix-Gender Groups (2012) - Jaruzel
https://subfictional.com/language-matters-stop-using-guys-to-address-mix-gender-groups/
======
Boothroid
Well, the author sounds like a barrel of laughs, doesn't she - exactly the
kind of stickler you would humour at work in order to avoid the earache, but
would never invite down the pub.

How's about this: Since I am an adult, stop telling me what to think, feel and
say.

------
taylodl
She accuses a commenter, a feminist merely pointing out there's bigger
problems to tackle, of microaggression. Move along, there's nothing to see
here.

